# Fit Question: Elbow Pain



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

Finally back into biking again after a year off and selling my old ride thinking I didnt want to ride anymore. Got bitten by the bug again this spring and ended up getting an 06 Tarmac Comp. Super sweet ride, real smooth and I love the way 10 spd shifts. Only compromise I had to make was they had no 58 cm in stock so I bought the 56 cm (technically a 56.5cm) I am 6 ft tall, and have average length arms legs & torso. By that I mean I don't have any one part of my body freakishly longer or shorter. The one real fit issue I ve been fighting has been pain in my elbows after say a 40 mile ride. I incur this pain while riding in the drops, it does not hurt while I ride in the drop but when I move out of the drops and bend my elbows. I do ride with my elbows bent so I know this pain is not from straight arms. Is it possible I need a longer stem to lengthen my reach? Any input is welcome and if you need any more info feel free to ask.

TIA


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Relax*

Since you didn't provide any information about stem length or your relative torso/leg length, it's hard to guess on your fit. However, the most likely issue is that you are not used to riding, and you need to move your hands/arms more so as to not ride for a long time in one position. Many people experience this every spring as they get back on the bike, and IME it is aggravated by cold weather.


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

I was hoping you would reply Kerry as you seem to have such a wide base of knowledge on everything cycling. My stem length I believe is 110mm. I had a Giant TCR Comp in size L and over the exact same ride route I never once felt any kind of pain in my arms or elbow region. I know solid measurements should be provided for torso, arm & leg length but I do not have that info readily avail. I do feel when I m riding I could stretch out a bit more, but that being said I dont feel caged into the controls. Several times on my last ride I stopped, got off the bike and did shoulder and neck rolls to loosen everything up thinking I was clutching too tight. I have experianced no shoulder or hand pain, and very mild neck pain which I attribute to the adjustment of a road machine again nothing I did not experiance before. I hope this may provide you with some additional info that may help myself a bit more, or that someone with similar problems may chim in.


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

I sympathize with you, Deastin. I'm 58 years old, and have some arthritis in my elbows. There is no chronic pain, but I can't straighten or bend my elbows all the way. Can you touch your right shoulder with your right hand, or left w/left? Does your elbow straighten out all the way. Is one better than the other? I have 4 road bikes. The cheapest, a Trek Pilot 2.1 causes the least pain when riding and is the most upright. Next is a Bianchi Virata, a super traditional steel frame with modern components. It's also pretty upright. Next is a 2008 Cervelo RS which has the same upright position as the Pilot, but causes quite a bit of pain on longer rides. I attribute it so far to the longer, lower rise stem (110 x +7°). I may have to raise the front of the saddle a touch and install a shorter higher rise stem. These worked for me on the 4th bike, a Bianchi 928 Reparto Corse, which cause me excruciating pain on long rides, but was alleviated by taking the above steps, in addition to fine-tuning it on the trainer during the off-season. Taking an aspirin before a ride also helps, but is not for everyone.

I ride in perfect comfort on my hybrid, sitting totally upright, but then all weight is on the butt, and that gets uncomfortable in the long run!

I just hope you get some helpful advice. Without biking, life would be MUCH less interesting and fun, and health good health harder to attain, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Back in time*



johnlisa5135 said:


> I sympathize with you, Deastin.


You did notice that this thread is nearly 3 years old, right?


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

The thread may be 3 years old, but the subject is still helpful to people. It's not like a three year old "they don't wave at me" thread was bumped. This is a frustrating pain for people because most doctors don't know why it's happening..

I struggled with this last summer and did/do move my hands around so this subject piques my interest. The search function is a tool.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

i opened this thread because of the title. elbow pain is common among cyclist. wonder if deaston is still riding.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

cmg said:


> i opened this thread because of the title. elbow pain is common among cyclist. wonder if deaston is still riding.


Yea, it's old but not outdated.

I have elbow pain - broke both elbows (radial heads) about 25 years ago. Generally painless, but limits my range of motion - can't straighten out completely. What tends to get them hurting is if I put longitudinal pressure on the elbow joint, like supporting body weight while cycling. Also pretty sensitive to general arm position, and that is a reason that road bikes are 1000 X more comfortable than any mountain bike set up I've ever tried. More hand positions, and more natural hand positions which stress inflexible joints less.

I tend to be very figitey on my bike, changing positions a lot, which helps a lot. People who have joint problems might not only have to mess with fit, but also accept the fact they can't hold positions as long or consistently as others.


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

I am in fact still here & still riding. The elbow pain went away after picking up a longer stem and moving my saddle back to give a longer reach. I felt alot more relaxed once I got stretched a bit more, but still keeping some bend in my arms. 

YRMV


----------

